# Wanting to set up an online store



## Ladybug Soapworks (Aug 1, 2008)

I bought/parked a domain name a while ago from domain direct. I want to set up an online store. What would you all suggest...do I make the website and try to incorporate a shopping cart like zen cart and then just pay for hosting some where or should I just do one of the all-in-one eCommerce webhosting from a place like Camelot or hostmaster? Does anyone have a hosting company they love and would like to recommend? Or a book I could read about this type of stuff?Amazon had over a thousand books on eCommerce so it was pretty hard to know what I should get. Was it easy to build a site with one of the all-in-one ecommerce web hosting sites?
Thanks for any help!
Sarah


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 1, 2008)

I really like www.internetbasedfamily.com
It's about $22.00 a month but has everything & is super easy.

They may have a 30 day free trial.


----------



## Ladybug Soapworks (Aug 1, 2008)

so you do not have to pay anything extra for a shopping cart?  Do you know what shopping cart is provided or is it one made by the company?  I am going to check the website now.  Thanks so much!
Sarah




			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> I really like www.internetbasedfamily.com
> It's about $22.00 a month but has everything & is super easy.
> 
> They may have a 30 day free trial.


----------



## Lane (Aug 1, 2008)

Yahoo has a good site/merchant server system set up and if you know anything about coding you can put in your own PayPal cart system with basic html. 

Depending on how much time you have to put into it, you can code around pretty much anything to legally avoid merchant fees. Seems like web hosters want 2% for everything you sell....

I pay $11.95 a month for mine (www.luxurylanesoap.com)with NO fees going to anyone, other than the basic Paypal transaction fees. I like doing business strictly through Paypal because their system protects sellers and you never have to worry about someone turning around and saying, "hey you stole my CC info!". Paypal does all of the information storage for you. 

I find the all - in - one eCommerce sites are not flexible enough....

Oh course... I also do EVERYTHING the hard way  :roll:


----------



## Deda (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm taking the slow road building my website, indecisive is my middle name.

I use HostMonster.com I paid around 150 for 2 years.  They support SSL and SQL, plus they have built in access to great scripts like Wordpress,Ruby. Joomla and PHPBB if you want  host your own forum.  Plus, they are based in Utah and customer service is fast, live and right here in the good ole USA.

I use Zen Cart for my website.  It's very flexible and you can choose to use one of their templates or do what I do and build your own.  I had to learn PHP - but that was on my TODO list anyway.  Most of the features in Zen Cart can be accessed through the Admin or via css if you don't know or want to learn PHP.  HTH

Now, if I could just figure out how I want my website to look I will be all AOK.


----------



## primitivekountry (Aug 3, 2008)

http://penneylayne.com/catalog.php?category=3


----------



## IanT (Aug 3, 2008)

im so lost when it comes to this stuff...ayeee lol.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 4, 2008)

I cannot do programming if I had to save my life! I had a website and gave it up because it was too problematic. I even bought a book on programming but only learned html!


----------



## Lane (Aug 4, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I cannot do programming if I had to save my life! I had a website and gave it up because it was too problematic. I even bought a book on programming but only learned html!


 All I know is basic HTML. Yup. That's it


----------



## PixieWick (Aug 4, 2008)

I recomend Ami 

she is a wonderful girl to work with, service is fabulous ..  .. rates are good 38 initial set up and 18 a month 



http://www.cyowebsites.com/

if you stop by tell'r Jodi Sent ya shes a good friend of mine


----------

